# Which is which??



## Dj5 (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi I'm new to raising chickens and just joined the forum. I was wondering if anyone could give me some help telling these two breeds apart. 
1 is a blue astrolorp and the other is a saphire gem. Does anyone know which is which?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*The pictures of sapphire gems I just looked at had yellow legs; if that helps.*


----------



## Dj5 (Jun 12, 2021)

9


danathome said:


> *The pictures of sapphire gems I just looked at had yellow legs; if that helps.*


I'll check that out, good idea, thankyou!


----------



## Dj5 (Jun 12, 2021)

The blue astralorp most be the one with the blacker head i am thinking then.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*That would have been my guess. Beautiful birds.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

One is darker than the other.


----------



## TawnyFeathers (Jun 6, 2021)

I would think the blue australorp is the darker one


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Actually I think the blue Lorpie is the one in back, slightly lighter in color, based on their faces/beaks compared to my own Australorp girls’ faces. Let us know what you find out! 
Truly they are both beautiful, I would be happy with either for sure. Very nice!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

TawnyFeathers said:


> I would think the blue australorp is the darker one


That's what I thought.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Here we go- quickly googled and screenshot a couple. The darkest head is the sapphire gem, so the one in front. They have a more pronounced dark head in all the pics I saw real quick. For examples only of course.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Leave it OM to find excellent examples. For some reason I never think to do that.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Meh. You notice I guessed first then thought of it….


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Haha!


----------



## Dj5 (Jun 12, 2021)

Thanks for the help! Very much appreciated


----------

